# حساسات مستوى السائل



## منار يازجي (25 أبريل 2008)

ممكن تساعدوني بطريقة عملية وسهلة لتحديد مستوى السوائل الموضوعة في خزانات ( ماء - ديزيل - بنزين...)​


----------



## alsaneyousef (25 أبريل 2008)

*Water Activated Alarm*


----------



## منار يازجي (26 أبريل 2008)

شكراً عزيزي alsaneyousef على الهتمام
لكني بحاجة لدارة عملية ودقيقية أكثر وتصلح للسوائل غير الناقلة للتيار الكهربائي


----------



## alsaneyousef (27 أبريل 2008)

http://www.qariya.com/electronics/pages/tanklevel.htm


----------



## منار يازجي (27 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير يا alsaneyousef


----------



## Unix (23 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 مايو 2008)

حلول السوائل الغير ناقلة للكهرباء تكون بطريقتين ميكانيكية-\كهربية والأخرى الكترونية
الأولى عوامة ترتبط بواسطة سلك او خيط لا يتحلل بالسوائل و يحرك بكرة مركبة على محور مقاومة متغيرة
هناك مقاومات تدور 10 دورات حتى تصل من البداية للنهاية وهذه تكون اكثر دقة و تعطى امكانية قياس خزانات عميقة - المقاومة المتغيرة تتصل ببطارية و مقياس و المقياس يدرج بكمية السائل وهذة الطريقة كانت مستخدمة فى كل الخزانات بدء من السيارات حتى الكبيرة منها
حديثا و بعد انخفاض اسعار المكونات الإلكترونية اصبح ممكن استخدام الدوائر الفوق صوتية لقياس بعد سطح السائل عن قمة التنك او الخزان وهى تصلح وتستخدم حتى فى صوامع الغلال و البودرة مثل الدقيق او خام البلاستيك و خلافه


----------



## نجم النجوم22 (22 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور على الموضوع


----------



## habib1111 (23 أبريل 2009)

مشششششششششششششششكور رررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سهر الشاهر (16 مايو 2010)

اريدتقرير عن قياس مستوى السائل داخل الخزان بسرعة الله يحفظكم


----------



## عبد11 (17 مايو 2010)

مشكورين


----------

